# Rifle build,, gunsmith needed!



## DeepweR (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a rem 700 mountain LSS in .260 i want to change into a .300 short mag.. I live in Winder.


----------



## C Cape (Jan 8, 2012)

I've got a guy that built a rifle for me in Sandersville that is jam up and reasonable.  If that's too far to go you have Accurate Ordnance in Winder that is a great shop.  A buddy of mine just had them rebarrel and true his FN.

http://accurateordnance.com/


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 8, 2012)

That place in winder is a mile from my house,,, im gonna check their price. I hunt in sandersville,, i'll check that guys price too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.americanprecisionarms.com/

Don't know them but have heard good things.


----------



## tom ga hunter (Jan 9, 2012)

I would be more concerned with the quality than the price..  The last 2 guns I had built were by bob Green & John Lewis, their web sites are below.  Both do excellent work.


http://greensrifles.com/

http://www.cprifles.com/


----------



## tom ga hunter (Jan 9, 2012)

here are pictures of the Green rifle

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6574175&highlight=#post6574175


----------



## leoparddog (Jan 9, 2012)

Won't say you can and won't say you can't but you will need either a different bolt or your bolt face will have to be opened up.  This isn't a big deal on a mauser style bolt face but it might be with a Rem700 bolt face.

The 260 has a .473 (.4728) case head and the 300 WSM has a .535 case head.


----------



## jglenn (Jan 9, 2012)

yeah  that mountain rifle might be toooo nice to convert... I'd find
 a existing WSM to work on.


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 9, 2012)

leoparddog said:


> Won't say you can and won't say you can't but you will need either a different bolt or your bolt face will have to be opened up.  This isn't a big deal on a mauser style bolt face but it might be with a Rem700 bolt face.
> 
> The 260 has a .473 (.4728) case head and the 300 WSM has a .535 case head.



i figured on a new bolt, barrel, and trigger job.


----------



## jbroadnax (Jan 9, 2012)

Just have to open the bolt face and installed a Sako extractor.  New Barrel, and may need to install a Wyatt mag box and follower as the 300wsm rounds will be longer.


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 9, 2012)

jglenn said:


> yeah  that mountain rifle might be toooo nice to convert... I'd find
> a existing WSM to work on.



thought about this too! i love the feel of this rifle.


----------



## SC Hunter (Jan 9, 2012)

I would also just find a wsm to play with 260 is a nice cartridge to shoot


----------



## deadend (Jan 9, 2012)

Some of the WSM 700's I've shot had feeding problems while the Shamwow's do not.  Something to think about.


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Jan 13, 2012)

id personally try to find a used remmy 700 in caliber you want.

prolly cheaper than rebuilding what you have. 

and hey, two rifles are better than one!


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 13, 2012)

I would buy another rifle but should you decide to go the custom build route, contact Miles Gibby


----------

